# libpng-devel



## lmpmbernardo (May 18, 2011)

Hello,

Using FreeBSD for the first time. Need to compile some code that needs libpng (so in fedora for instance I would need libpng-devel). How do I install that?

It is not in ports/devel neither in port/graphics and a search of this forum provides very little help.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2011)

graphics/png

A forum search for libpng points to this port at least five times on the first page of search results (titles alone). Moreover, in the ports infrastructure, lib*xyz* usually points to an application *xyz* which you can find using e.g. ports-mgmt/psearch.


----------



## lmpmbernardo (May 18, 2011)

Ok, I had already installed png. My mistake was to think png.h would be in /usr/include when in fact was placed /usr/local/include.

As I said this is the first time I use FreeBSD... problem solved.

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2011)

You should probably spend some time with the Handbook, and with the information in here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9294 (esp. the very first article). 

The sooner you realize the fundamental differences between Linux and FreeBSD (most notably the strict separation between base system (/usr) and third-party software (/usr/local/) the sooner you will find your way around file and directories.

And before I forget: read your signup email about writing and formatting proper forum posts.


----------

